# QH Gelding Conformation



## wausuaw (Apr 15, 2011)

I don't know enough about confirmation to help, all I wanna say.. Kudos!!

30+ years, and he looks fantastic! Good job!


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

He's got a fairly bad sway back :/ He seems a little bow-legged on his back legs. His pasterns on his back look really upright, I cant see the front because of the bells you have on. It seems like his neck ties in high to his chest. His shoulder looks nice to me, I don't see much wrong with his front legs. Something about the knee bothers me but I can't put my finger on it. His withers are really high, with or without his sway back. He seems like he has a decent heart girth. His muscling is nice, I like his tone for an older guy. I really like that face marking! 
He seems like a sweet old guy. I'm new at this conformation thing, just giving it a try


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice looking horse!! 

He has a great shoulder, super nice hindquarters, his pasterns are upright and he's a bit bowlegged in rear. Excellent heart depth, great neck, overall very good balance of porportion and cute as a bug!!!


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm not that good at confo.....but I have to say, he looks like a happy satisfied horse!!!


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

Whaaattt 30 years old!!! You keep that horse built like he is. He's so muscular for 30 o.o


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

The only thing i see is hes post legged.. of course hes swayed backed hes over 30 years old!! Lol. Dont see the bowed legs.. I love his conformation- and he looks like such a sweetheart.. want to hug him! 

He looks so good and muscled up because you still ride him- huh?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

He looks great! I think it is really unfair to critique seniors-sort of like entering a 70 yr old woman in Miss America. Not fair! ;-)


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I won't make a big critique either except to say that the shot from behind is an EXCELLENT example of bow legged behind and exactly what happens when a horse points his hind toes directly forward and not out a little. 

The hind leg of a horse is a spiral and operates like a spring. Hind toes need to point out a little so the spiral works and the stifle can clear the belly. 

Old, sound horses that have a life time of work do not need to be critiqued.


----------



## sportschick068 (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks everyone! He definitely gets a lot of TLC. I decided to bring him back into work because he looks depressed when he doesn't do anything and he looks pretty... eh... when he loses all of his muscle. Very scraggly and weak haha. I also just started him on Platinum in early March, I believe. Everything has improved since he started the supplement. He would soak his stall with urine (minor kidney problems) but that has greatly improved, thank God. He has a little shine back in his eyes when he's working no matter how stubborn he can be under saddle. 

He's mostly looked like this for the 14 years I've had him. Main differences are that his back wasn't as swayed (it was much more cushiony and comfortable for bareback), had a bit better tone, and of course didn't have as much gray hair  He used to jump a little bit but has mostly been just a pleasure ride in the ring. 

He's very sweet and although he accepts hugs, he has this look like 'are you going to let go of me yet?' then he perks up again when you step away haha. His personality has to be decent enough because he converted a couple people from horse haters to horse owners 

Out of curiosity, what disciplines would you guys find him more conformationally suitable for? Of course, I'm not looking to work him super hard and do barrels and jumping again, but I'm just wondering what type of horse he looks more like 


Thank you again for the critiques and kind comments! He'll appreciate them!


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Ya....not going to critique him because he's showing his age across his topline and it is unfair to do so. But 30 years is awesome...so he's had great care and kudos to the OP for this!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

He is a distinguished, handsome beast!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

My critique is that he looks teeeewiffic!


----------



## sportschick068 (Sep 1, 2012)

thanks everyone!


----------

